# [Bounty][Feeler] Wifi Calling working on g2x



## derkk

Started a thread on xda, but wanted to let you guys know too. We have a bounty feeler for a Dev to fix and support wifi calling with the g2x. It does work on some old Sim cards, but newer ones do not.

The bounty is up to $30. Once it hits $50, I will start a Paypal fund for donations.

Thanks!


----------

